# My Tiel Flock Has Almost Doubled!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have two extra tiels in my flock for the next couple of weeks.  Banjo and Sunny have been here for two days so far, and are having fun with all my guys already.

I was rearranging Cookie, Bailee and Gracie's cage today, so i got some photos while all the tiels were out in my room.









Cookie









Gracie









Bailee









Banjo









Gracie and Bailee









Cookie









And scruffy little baby Sunny!


Here's a video of Sunny making some noise and being a show off, you can see that Bailee wasn't happy about not being the centre of attention. 





And i thought you might like to see the late xmas pressie that my tiels got from Banjo and Sunny's owners!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

They are all adorable Bea!!! Are you birdsitting Banjo and Sunny?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Tiki said:


> Are you birdsitting Banjo and Sunny?


Yup, their owners have gone camping for a couple of weeks!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

So many tiels....
ALL SO CUTE!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

All those tiels! You have your hands full! When I first read the thread I thought you permanently doubled your flock...lol I see Bailee was like...who are you and why are you banging on MY cage..lol


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

aww they look like little darlings!
i especially love Banjos curly crest feathers!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too many cute tiels  poor Bailee he looks like he is saying thats mine  Don't beak bang on my cage  Is Banjo a boy? Sunny seems to be a boy. How old are they? They are all very cute


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Too many cute tiels  poor Bailee he looks like he is saying thats mine  Don't beak bang on my cage  Is Banjo a boy? Sunny seems to be a boy. How old are they? They are all very cute


Banjo and Sunny are both boys. Banjo is the same age as Bailee, which is a little over a year. Sunny is just a baby. He joined Banjo's flock at the same time i got Gracie.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You are lucky to be able to babysit  I wonder what it is like to have two boys? It must be a bit loud  Do they stay in the same cage?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh my. very cute. Must be some different having 5 tiels around rather then three


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> You are lucky to be able to babysit  I wonder what it is like to have two boys? It must be a bit loud  Do they stay in the same cage?


Yes, they stay in the same cage.  I've had all three of them singing jingle bells a couple of times now.  It's a little crazy! I can tell already that having 5 tiels long term would drive me up the wall.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pic's Bea, Sunny is adorable, Cookie and Gracie are out numbered by boys now  thats a great toy you got from there owners  I know mine would love that


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> thats a great toy you got from there owners  I know mine would love that


One of them has already made a strong chewing start on the toy.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bless, they all look so happy together.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww poor Gracie all she wanted was a head scratch hehe.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL!! Bailee couldn't understand why he wan't centre of attention, hehe. Lovely pictures - Sunny is super cute.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

AWWW how old is sunny???? He and Ella look alot a like...not in color but in like skrufflyness????


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow they are so cute! It looks like they are having a really good stay with you.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Mal said:


> AWWW how old is sunny???? He and Ella look alot a like...not in color but in like skrufflyness????


Sunny would have to be almost 3 months old i think, maybe a little older.


----------

